# MD Inspection checklist



## JoeMac

I need to get a truck I bought inspected and need to see the MD inspection checklist so I can have most of the problems fixed before I take it to get inspected.

Anyone know where I can get one of these?


----------



## belvak

You probably aready found this reference, but at least it's a list of what will be inspected...

Vehicle Safety Inspection

If you want an actual copy of the inspection certificate, you might want to go to an authorized inspection station and see if they can help you out. Good luck!


----------



## JoeMac

No, I couldn't even find that and searched for a while.  That answers some of my questions but doesn't give details.


----------



## Animal

You should be able to find what you are looking for from here.  http://www.dsd.state.md.us/comar/SubtitleSearch.aspx?search=11.14.02.*


----------



## GWguy

Do your best to address what you can find and get it inspected.  If it fails, you now have a working list of things wrong.  Fix them, get it inspected again, this time with hopefully no defects.


----------



## glhs837

What details are you after?


----------



## JoeMac

GWguy said:


> Do your best to address what you can find and get it inspected.  If it fails, you now have a working list of things wrong.  Fix them, get it inspected again, this time with hopefully no defects.



I only want to fix what I have to right now, it has a long list.


----------



## Dupontster

I think it is mostly a safety thing...You know, the usual...Brakes, Exhaust, Wiper Blades, Glass breakage, Lights, Signals, Seat belts, Not a bunch of leaks, Ball joints, Tie Rods, Steering, etc, etc, etc...Pretty simple..


----------



## glhs837

Never underestimate the mean spiritedness of some folks. I had one guy, after telling him I would be fixing whatever he found, get all spiteful. 

Told me my manual transmission car needed to have a placard indicating the shift pattern, or as the checklist said,a "shift indicator". Also insisted the door was "too hard to open". Wasnt bad, just harder than you would expect, still worked perfectly, you just had to apply say 10lbs of force upwards, not 7lbs. 

When I asked him why that mattered, he said "If a police officer neds to open the door".


----------



## Animal

JoeMac said:


> I only want to fix what I have to right now, it has a long list.


*Safety Standards for Passenger Cars, Taxicabs, Light Trucks, Vans, Multipurpose Passenger Vehicles*

Steering, Alignment, and Suspension
Brakes
Wheels and Tires
Fuel System
Exhaust System
Bumpers
Fenders and Flaps
Lighting
Electrical System
Mirrors
Vehicle Glazing
Windshield Wipers and Washers
Hood/Catches
Doors, Handles and Latches
Floor; Trunk Pans
Speedometer; Odometer
Front Driver's Seat
Safety Belts
Motor Mounts
Gear Selection Indicator
Universal Joints/Constant Velocity Joints


----------



## JoeMac

Those links don't work for me


----------



## Dupontster

JoeMac said:


> Those links don't work for me



Me neither


----------



## Animal

JoeMac said:


> Those links don't work for me


Work fine with IE but not firefox, don't know why.


----------



## Cowgirl

JoeMac said:


> I need to get a truck I bought inspected and need to see the MD inspection checklist so I can have most of the problems fixed before I take it to get inspected.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get one of these?



Can't you just go to an inspection station and ask to see the list?  If not, Hubby works with a MD inspector.  I can see if I can get a blank sheet for you.


----------



## Animal

Search "COMAR online", once there use "option 3" to access the Table of Contents, select "Title 11 - Department of Transportation", select "Subtitle 14 - Vehicle Inspections", then select the "Safety Standards for Passenger Cars, Taxicabs, Light Trucks, Vans, Multipurpose Passenger Vehicles and Type II School Vehicles"


----------



## flomaster

I used Hewitts to inspect my Honda which had 274,000 miles on it at the time.  The guy really did a great job and I already knew going into it I needed new tires.  Got the tires and came back and he signed me off.

Service was pretty good.


----------



## Animal

Are the links working now?  I am able to get to them from both IE and Firefox.


----------



## somdshootnet

JoeMac, you've got a PM


----------



## titotonto

coming from Arizona this will be new territory for me next week when I start the registration process.  Sounds like a good way to encourage dishonesty at a given service station.  Are there any provisions that prevent service stations from taking advantage of consumers?


----------



## glhs837

Your own knowledge, thats it, really. Given the newness of your car, it shouldn't be an issue. We don't have an emissions requirement here in St Marys (They do in Calvert, so keep that i mind if your car is modded in a way that emissions might be an issue) so if everythings in working order, you should just fly right through. 

I recommend Hewitts, they are straight up. I have not gotten any inspections done by Curtis Tire, but they recently worked a brake issue with me, and were straight up. I fabricated a new front to rear brake line, since you cant buy them, and had issues getting the bleed right. They did just what I asked, no attempt to yank more money out of me.


----------



## RatchetJaw

I guess JoeMac moved to another state


----------



## JoeMac

RatchetJaw said:


> I guess JoeMac moved to another state



Why do you guess that?

I wish I could just find somebody to sell me an inspection sticker.  It would save me a bunch of cash and headaches up front.


----------



## GWguy

JoeMac said:


> Why do you guess that?
> 
> I wish I could just find somebody to sell me an inspection sticker.  It would save me a bunch of cash and headaches up front.



Well, gee......maybe because if they did that they would be putting an unsound vehicle on the road, which is what the program is designed to prevent.  Not to mention quite illegal, and the issuer would loose their inspection license and reputation if caught, for the price of a sticker, just so you aren't inconvenienced.

A lot of good ideas here, even offers of assistance which you apparently haven't taken them up on.  CowGirl offered to get an inspection list, did you contact her?


----------



## thatguy

JoeMac said:


> Why do you guess that?
> 
> I wish I could just find somebody to sell me an inspection sticker.  It would save me a bunch of cash and headaches up front.



did you try to get it inspected yet?

if not, depending on the year, there are other options


----------



## JoeMac

GWguy said:


> Well, gee......maybe because if they did that they would be putting an unsound vehicle on the road, which is what the program is designed to prevent.  Not to mention quite illegal, and the issuer would loose their inspection license and reputation if caught, for the price of a sticker, just so you aren't inconvenienced.
> 
> A lot of good ideas here, even offers of assistance which you apparently haven't taken them up on.  CowGirl offered to get an inspection list, did you contact her?



It doesn't matter where in this forum I post somebody always has to post a smart ass response.  I am acutely aware of the ramifications of selling an inspection sticker.

Tell me the difference of buying an inspection sticker for my "unsound" vehicle and someone who has let their old vehicle deteriorate to a state of disrepair but kept it on the road.  There is none and if you think there aren't gobs of vehicles out there that wouldn't pass you should think again.

Since you aren't paying for it it's really non of your business who I contact and who I don't.  




thatguy said:


> did you try to get it inspected yet?
> 
> if not, depending on the year, there are other options



I'm doing repairs before I try.  It will fail in it's current state.  It's not old enough for historic tags.  It's a '93.  I will probably end up getting 30 day temporary tags that allow you to drive it while performing repairs to pass inspection.


----------



## SoMdmMusician

*joemac: "It doesn't matter where in this forum I post somebody always has to post a smart ass response."*

lol its not just you joemac it happens to everybody. its the nature of this community. too many smart mouth kids and not enough parental spanking by the admins.


----------



## JoeMac

SoMdMusician said:


> *joemac: "It doesn't matter where in this forum I post somebody always has to post a smart ass response."*
> 
> lol its not just you joemac it happens to everybody. its the nature of this community. too many smart mouth kids and not enough parental spanking by the admins.



I'm glad somebody else notices it.  I am a member of nearly 2 dozen forums on one thing or another and no where else are people as rude or as opinionated as on here.


----------



## SoMdmMusician

that's always been a really major issue with this forum, but, it has gone on and on and no one ever puts the foot down, that's why i don't come here that often, i would rather chat with intelligent communities elsewhere, but we see nothing has changed since i was here before.


----------



## Animal

JoeMac said:


> I'm glad somebody else notices it.  I am a member of nearly 2 dozen forums on one thing or another and no where else are people as rude or as opinionated as on here.


Did anyone on those other 2 dozen forums help you out?  And to be honest I really didn't see anything rude, I guess we have different thresholds as to what that would be.  As far as opinionated, doesn't that come with the territory of a forum where dissimilar individuals discuss topics?  Do you expect everyone to agree with everything all the time, if so you possibly need a reality check.


----------



## JoeMac

Animal said:


> Did anyone on those other 2 dozen forums help you out?  And to be honest I really didn't see anything rude, I guess we have different thresholds as to what that would be.  As far as opinionated, doesn't that come with the territory of a forum where dissimilar individuals discuss topics?  Do you expect everyone to agree with everything all the time, if so you possibly need a reality check.



In all honesty who are you to tell anyone they need a reality check?  This is a good example of how people on this forum are opinionated.  I felt a comment was rude and you made a point to post up and say I need a reality check.

Of course some help is better than others.  Most of the people on them provide great information.

I think it's obvious that not everyone is going to agree all the time.  I do expect people to agree to disagree though.  Most of the members on other forums don't post if it is rude or derogatory in nature.  Of course if they disagree they post their thoughts and why they thing that way.  Most Moderators don't want their forums becoming petty.


----------



## Animal

Talk about rude, what I said is that you *possibly* need a reality check.  Maybe the English language is slightly beyond your limited intellectual ability or that you are a thin-skinned sniveling whiner that cannot handle these forums. Or to be bluntly rude, blow it out your ass crybaby and stick to your other forums.


----------



## JoeMac

Animal said:


> Talk about rude, what I said is that you *possibly* need a reality check.  Maybe the English language is slightly beyond your limited intellectual ability or that you are a thin-skinned sniveling whiner that cannot handle these forums. Or to be bluntly rude, blow it out your ass crybaby and stick to your other forums.



I hope you feel better.


----------

